# Baroque Fans - Top 10 List



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I decided to make another thread. Someone mentioning a good TC list for fans of certain Composers. So this is like 2 threads in one. We could do the same for other Eras as well. 
1. List your top 5-10 Baroque Composers 
2. List your top 5-10 Composers from other Eras.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Baroque: Bach, Monteverdi, Rameau, Frescobaldi, Handel

Classical: Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Schubert, JC Bach
Romantic: Mahler, Bruckner, Schumann, Wagner, Brahms
Modern: Stravinsky, Debussy, Schoenberg, Messiaen, Takemitsu


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Baroque: J. S. Bach, Rameau, Haendel, Couperin, Daquin, Dandrieu, Roman, Praetorius

Classical: Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Schubert, C. P. E. Bach
Romantic: Schumann, Chopin, Liszt, Paganini, Brahms, Saint-Saens, Faure, Berwald, Grieg, Rimsky-Korsakov, Mahler
Modern: Ravel, Vaughan Williams, Stravinsky, Gershwin, Messiaen, Sibelius, Prokofiev, Debussy, Satie, Adams

Best regards, Dr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

1. Monteverdi, Bach, Haendel, Vivaldi, Rameau, Zelenka;

2. a larger bunch.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

DrKilroy said:


> Baroque: J. S. Bach, Rameau, Haendel, Couperin, Daquin, Dandrieu, Roman, Praetorius
> 
> Classical: Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Schubert, C. P. E. Bach
> Romantic: Schumann, Chopin, Liszt, Paganini, Brahms, Saint-Saens, Faure, Berwald, Grieg, Rimsky-Korsakov, Mahler
> ...


Chopin! I knew there was someone non-German I wanted in my Romantics list! I'd take him over Brahms.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

My listening is generally centered on the Classical to late-Romantic periods, but I tried to choose 5 for each era:

*Baroque:* Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Purcell, Lully

*Classical*: Beethoven, Mozart, Schubert, Haydn, Boieldieu

*Romantic*: Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Mahler, Grieg, Chopin

*Modern*: Sibelius, Debussy, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, R. Strauss


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Baroque: Vivaldi, Bach, Corelli, Couperin, Albinoni, Domenico & Alessandro Scarlatti, Locatelli, Geminiani, Buxtehude.

Classicism: Mozart, Haydn, Boccherini, Bach's sons & Stamitz/Benda/Dussek/Kraus, 

Romantic:¿? Shubert, Chopin. (sorry, I am not a Romantcism fan).

Postromanticism:¿? Brahms, Dvorak, Sibelius, Nielsen, Grieg, Bartok, Martinu, Suk, Janacek, Rachmaninov, Schostakovich, 

Quite more contemporary:¿? Schoenberg/Webern/Berg, Satie, Pendereki, Glass, Gorecki, Schnittke.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Skilmarilion said:


> My listening is generally centered on the Classical to late-Romantic periods, but I tried to choose 5 for each era:
> 
> *Baroque:* Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Purcell, Lully
> 
> ...


_Boieldieu_ is an unusual choice ... there´s a very sweet harp concerto and a not bad piano concerto, plus some operas, to my knowledge - what is the mentioning based on?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Baroque. Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Scarlatti, Rameau 

Other. Schumann, Beethoven, Brahms, Chopin, Mozart


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Baroque: *Bach*, Handel, Couperin, Telemann, Vivaldi
Classical: Mozart, Beethoven, *Schubert*, Haydn, Boccherini
Romantic: *Dvorak*, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Mendelssohn, Schumann
20th Century: *Ravel*, Debussy, Janacek, Shostakovich, Bartok

Favourite from each in bold


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> _Boieldieu_ is an unusual choice ... there´s a very sweet harp concerto and a not bad piano concerto, plus some operas, to my knowledge - what is the mentioning based on?


I was hard-pressed to choose a 5th composer for the classical era, so I went with Boieldieu. In fact I only know very well the two works you mention, in particular the Harp Concerto which is outstanding.

I owe a big thanks to Novelette - it was based on his recommendations that I became familiar with Boieldieu's music!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I was doing it wrong, but I'll follow schuberkovich's example and bold my favorite from each.

Baroque
*Bach*, Handel, Schutz, Monteverdi, Telemann
I had said Schein in an earlier thread, but I was confused. I meant Heinrich Schutz. I hate leaving out D. Scarlatti, Avison, Rameau, Corelli, heck -- all of them!

Classic
*Beethoven*, Haydn, Schubert, Kraus, Clementi

Romantic
*Brahms*, Schumann, Berwald, Bruckner, Rubinstein (yeah, I know. Derivative.)
Mahler may replace one of these.

Post-romantic / transitional
Debussy, Rachmaninoff, *Sibelius*, Elgar, Holst (speaking stylistically)

Modern - present
Stravinsky, *Vaughan-Williams*, Ligeti, Rautavaara, Dutilleaux or Schnittke (tie)

I don't know. This could change daily.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Because other posters decided to neglect them:

Medieval: Bingen, Bingen, Bingen, Bingen, Bingen

Renaissance: Josquin, Tallis, de Victoria, Palestrina, Dowland


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Baroque: Bach, Biber, Corelli, Monteverdi, Rameu, Sanz, Telemann, Vivaldi, Weiss, Zelenka

Medieval: Hildegard von Bingen, Machaut
Renaissance: Byrd, Dowland, Josquin, Palestrina, Tallis
Classical: CPE Bach, Boccherini, Giuliani, Krauss, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert
Romantic: Brahms, Coste, Farrenc, Liszt, Mahler, Paganini, *Sibelius,* Wagner, Wieniawski
20th Century: Brouwer, Dean, Debussy, Grisey, Ligeti, Nørgård, Rautavaara, Reich, Schoenberg, *Sibelius*


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Baroque : Bach, Handel, Domenico Scarlatti, Lully, Purcell, Teleman, Corelli, Couperin, Rameau

Other Eras: Dowland, Tallis, Bird, Taverner (the original one), Dufay, Machaut, Josquin du Pres, Johannes Ockeghem, Monteverdi, Palestrina

Not much cop with modern music though, sorry.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Baroque: J. S. Bach, G. F. Handel, Domenico Scarlatti, Alessandro Scarlatti, Vivaldi, Telemann, Corelli, Frescobaldi.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*Baroque:* JS Bach, Handel, Biber, Monteverdi, Rebel, D Scarlatti, Zelenka, Purcell

*Renaissance:* Josquin, Tallis, Palestrina, Lassus, Ockeghem, G Gabrieli, Gibbons, Sweelinck
*Classical:* Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart, ...
*Romantic:* Brahms, Wagner, R Strauss, Schubert, Bruckner, Dvořák, Liszt, Schumann, Mahler, Respighi
*Post-Romantic:* Ives, Ravel, Vaughan Williams, Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Bartók, Honegger, Sibelius, Gershwin, Debussy, Hindemith, Finzi, Atterberg, Schoenberg, Janáček, Martinů, Medtner, Barber, Raff, Moeran, Berg, Ginastera, Suk, Scriabin, Myaskovsky, Zemlinsky
(my favorite period )
*Modern:* Shostakovich, Messiaen, Adams, Varèse, Britten, Ligeti, Schnittke, Penderecki, Poulenc, Reich


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Approximately in order.

*Baroque:* J.S. Bach, Handel, Monteverdi, D. Scarlatti, Rameau, Lully, Vivadi, Purcell, Telemann, Buxtehude
*Classical:* Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Haydn, Hummel, Weber, C.P.E. Bach, Gluck, Kraus, Abel
*Romantic:* Schumann, Wagner, Brahms, R. Strauss, Chopin, Sibelius, Berlioz, Mahler, Bruckner, Medtner
*20th Century:* Prokofiev, Bartok, Varese, Ravel, Debussy, Messiaen, Stravinsky, Ligeti, Schoenberg, Janacek


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I wonder how much my choices have changed over the 2 years or so I've been on TC. I would guess the changes have been very small except in 20th Century music.

Baroque: J.S. Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Monteverdi, D. Scarlatti
Classical: Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, J.C. Bach, C.P.E. Bach
Romantic: Brahms, Schubert, Wagner, Mahler, R. Strauss
20th Century: Prokofiev, Debussy, Ravel, Stravinsky, Shostakovich


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Baroque:*

1. J.S. Bach
2. G.F. Handel
3. Antonio Vivaldi
4. Heinrich Ignaz Biber
5. G.P. Telemann
6. Claudio Monteverdi
7. Jan Dismas Zelenka
8. Jean-Philippe Rameau
9. Arcangelo Corelli
10. Alessndro Scarlatti
11. Domenico Scarlatti
12. Henry Purcell
13. Giuseppe Tartini
14. Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi
15. Jean-Baptiste Lully
16. Sylvius Weiss
17. Jean-Féry Rebel
18. Dietrich Buxtehude
19. Marc-Antoine Charpentier
20. François Couperin

*Classicism:*

1. W.A. Mozart
2. L.v. Beethoven
3. Joseph Haydn
4. Christoph Willibald Gluck
5. C.P.E. Bach
6. Luigi Boccherini
7. Carl Maria von Weber
8. Joseph Martin Kraus
9. Luigi Cherubini
10. Fernando Sor
11. Johann Nepomuk Hummel
12. Giovanni Battista Pergolesi
13. Anton Stamitz
14. Louis Spohr
15. Giovanni Paisiello

*Romanticism:*

1. Richard Wagner
2. Franz Schubert
3. Piotr Tchaikovsky
4. Johannes Brahms
5. Robert Schumann/Antonin Dvorak
6. Hector Berlioz
7. Gabriel Fauré
8. Frederic Chopin
9. Giuseppe Verdi
10. Franz Liszt
11. Vincenzo Bellini
12. Jules Massenet
13. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
14. Jacques Offenbach
15. Gioachino Antonio Rossini
16. Gaetano Donizetti
17. Georges Bizet
18. Johann Strauss II
19. Modeste Mussorgsky
20. Camille Saint-Saëns

*Modernism/Post-Romanticism:*

1. Richard Strauss
2. Claude Debussy
3. Gustav Mahler
4. Sergei Rachmaninoff
5. Maurice Ravel
6. Sergei Prokofiev
7. Giacomo Puccini
8. Dmitri Shostakovitch
9. Béla Bartók
10. Ralph Vaughan-Williams
11. Igor Stravinsky
12. Benjamin Britten
13. Frederick Delius
14. Jean Sibelius
15. Alexander Zemlinsky
16. Karol Szymanowski
17. Alban Berg
18. Erich Korngold
19. Zoltán Kodály
20. Samuel Barber

*Post-Modernism/Contemporary:*

1. Toru Takemitsu
2. Osvaldo Golijov
3. Henryk Górecki
4. Arvo Pärt
5. Tristan Murail
6. Ástor Piazzolla
7. Daniel Catán
8. Giacinto Scelsi
9. Alan Hovhaness
10. Leonard Berstein
11. Peter Lieberson
12. Joseph Schwantner
13. Krzysztof Penderecki
14. Ned Rorem
15. Jake Heggie
16. Valentin Silvestrov
17. John Adams
18. Morten Lauridsen
19. Olivier Messiaen
20. György Ligeti


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What Vivaldi fans might prefer based on the votes so far outside of Baroque. I guess it would be easier to do the Baroque one. I might do that later. 
Mozart 8 votes
Brahms 7 votes
Haydn 7 votes
Schubert 7 votes
Beethoven 6 votes
Debussy 6 votes
CPE Bach 5 votes
Chopin 5 votes
Mahler 5 votes
Shostakovich 5 votes
Sibelius 5 votes
Bartok 4 votes
Boccherini 4 votes
Kraus 4 votes
Prokofiev 4 votes
Ravel 4 votes
Schumann 4 votes
Strauss 4 votes
Dvorak 3 votes
Janacek 3 votes
Ligeti 3 votes
Schoenberg 3 votes
Stravinsky 3 votes
Tchaikovsky 3 votes
Berg 2 votes
Berlioz 2 votes
Gluck 2 votes
Gorecki 2 votes
Grieg 2 votes
Hummel 2 votes
JC Bach 2 votes
Liszt 2 votes
Mendelssohn 2 votes
Messiaen 2 votes
Penderecki 2 votes
Rachmaninov 2 votes
Stamitz 2 votes
Wagner 2 votes 
Weber 2 votes


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Baroque:
1. Bach
2. Vivaldi
3. Biber
4. Handel
5. Rebel
6. Rameau
7. Telemann
8. Scarlatti
9. Corelli
10. Purcell


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

----------------Lucky Sevens  --------------------------------------

Lully - Handel - Bach - Purcell - Corelli - Vivaldi - Albinoni 

Byrd - Dowland - Mozart - Boccherini - Beethoven - Tchaikovsky - Mahler


---------------------Idiosyncratic, as is my wont  -----------------


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Ingenue said:


> Mahler


Good to see Mahler here. I guess that means that you've been converted!


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Baroque*: *Bach*, Buxtehude, F. Couperin, *Handel*, *Monteverdi*, Rameau, Vivaldi, D. Scarlatti, Zelenka

Other: *Beethoven*, *Brahms*, Bruckner, Chopin, *Haydn*, M. Haydn, *Mozart*, Schubert, Schumann, Sibelius

Strong favorites have been bolded.

*List subject to change as I gain more experience in this field.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> What Vivaldi fans might prefer based on the votes so far outside of Baroque. I guess it would be easier to do the Baroque one. I might do that later.
> Mozart 8 votes
> Brahms 7 votes
> Haydn 7 votes
> ...


Eh, these results are really just skewed towards the dearth of legendary classical period composers. You need to take into account only lists that don't separate by period, or else you'll continue to end up with CPE Bach and Kraus somehow topping Wagner and Mendelssohn.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm astonished [in a very good way] by the frequent mention of Rameau.

PetrB has mentioned that he reckons Rameau was every bit as accomplished as Bach, and I cannot help but declare myself of the same opinion.

:tiphat:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Eh, these results are really just skewed towards the dearth of legendary classical period composers. You need to take into account only lists that don't separate by period, or else you'll continue to end up with CPE Bach and Kraus somehow topping Wagner and Mendelssohn.


Well I prefer CPE Bach over Wagner and Mendelssohn. Classical Era is underrated imo. Especially the lesser known Composers of this Era.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not saying they are overrated/underrated/whatever - just that the results are clearly skewed by the lack of major composers in the era: you see people scrambling to name a 5th composer, and Beethoven/Haydn/Mozart/Schubert get automatic votes.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are other Baroque Composers Vivaldi fans might prefer based on the votes. 
Bach 13 votes
Handel 11 votes
D. Scarlatti 8 votes
Rameau 7 votes
Corelli 6 votes

Monteverdi 6 votes
Telemann 6 votes
Purcell 5 votes
Buxtehude 4 votes 
Lully 4 votes

Zelenka 4 votes
Biber 3 votes
A. Scarlatti 3 votes
Rebel 2 votes
Weiss 2 votes


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Renaissance: 
Byrd 2
Dowland 2:

Baroque: 
Bach 13 votes
Handel 11 votes
D. Scarlatti 8 votes
Rameau 7 votes
Corelli 6 votes
Monteverdi 6 votes
Telemann 6 votes
Purcell 5 votes
Buxtehude 4 votes 
Lully 4 votes
Zelenka 4 votes
Biber 3 votes
A. Scarlatti 3 votes
Rebel 2 votes
Weiss 2 votes

Classical:
Mozart 10
Beethoven 8
Haydn 8
Schubert 8
Boccherini 5
CPE Bach 5
Kraus 4
Gluck 2
Hummel 2
JC Bach 2
Stamitz 2
Weber 2

Romantic:
Brahms 8
Chopin 6
Mahler 6
Sibelius 6
Schumann 5
Strauss 4
Tchaikovsky 4
Dvorak 3
Berlioz 2
Bruckner 2
Grieg 2
Liszt 2
Mendelssohn 2
Rachmaninov 2
Wagner 2

Modernism:
Debussy 6
Shostakovich 5
Bartok 4
Prokofiev 4
Ravel 4
Janacek 3
Ligeti 3
Schoenberg 3
Berg 2
Gorecki 2
Messiaen 2
Penderecki 2


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Aaaah! Where the hell is Telemann???? My favourite baroque composer.


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

I must say, I'm very happy to see all the fans of Hummel here. I'm just beginning to explore his work, but have been quite impressed by what I've heard. I also suggest the classical era nuts here check out Michael Haydn, a fine, under-rated composer. Oh, I'm also impressed with the number of people here who are familiar with Zelenka.

Oh, and does anyone else agree that it seems natural for a Vivaldi fan to also enjoy Handel?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I am not generally not a big baroque fan but I will definitely second the Zelenka recomendations - the trio sonatas are fantastic!


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Mitchell said:


> I am not generally not a big baroque fan but I will definitely second the Zelenka recomendations - the trio sonatas are fantastic!


I haven't heard that, but I've heard his Missa Votiva recording, which is floating around on YouTube. It's quite popular at goodmusicguide.com, actually. I will surely look into his other stuff.


----------



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Baroque:
1. Johann Adolph Hasse (A bit classical and a bit baroque)
2. Jan Dismas Zelenka
3. Giovanni Battista Pergolesi
4. Alessandro Scarlatti
5. Leonardo Vinci (Not "Da" Vinci)
6. Nicola Porpora
7. Antonio Vivaldi
8. Marc Antonio Cesti
9. G. F. Händel
10. The three Bononcini's

The Classical Era:
1. Giovanni Battista Ferrandini (Baroque or classical, somwhere between)
2. W. A. Mozart
3. Domènec Terradellas
4. Josef Myslivecek
5. Johann Christian Bach


----------

